
Hawt: A modular web console for managing your Java stuff - based2
http://hawt.io/
======
dominotw
Been looking around for 15 mins, still can't tell what exactly this is.

~~~
exabrial
Hawt.io/jolokia exposes JMX as JSON. JMX is sorta like snmp but for jvms and
you can easily write your own JMX beans for the jvm to monitor your apps, then
hawt.io can be used to make those available as restful resources. Incredibly
useful piece of software

~~~
SomeHacker44
Thank you. Maybe you can write a blurb for their front page!

~~~
exabrial
Nah, the more useful a piece of software is, the worse the documentation. Awk,
sed, for example

------
manishsharan
Thanks -- this is pretty awesome stuff. I am not familiar with Hawt -- but I
had been using Visual VM - and it was a pain managing several JVMs If Hawt can
indeed deliver one console for all my jvms --- that's pretty awesome.

One ask would be to somehow track response times in Tomcat for REST
applications.

------
kyberias
Doesn't induce confidence in prospective users when the author describes the
software as "manages Java stuff".

